# Big Moccasin



## Michael Lee (Aug 29, 2013)

Just killed this guy in my back yard by my pond. I hate killing just to kill but with family and pets, he had to go!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2013)

Big ol` dark colored cottonmouth.


----------



## . (Aug 29, 2013)

Michael Lee said:


> Just killed this guy in my back yard by my pond. I hate killing just to kill but with family and pets, he had to go!





I absolutely hate those things.    My place sits in the middle of flooded rice fields and have a healthy population of them.  I whacked this one recently.  You have to seriously watch your step around here and we kill about 2 or 3 a week that are too close to the house for comfort.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> I absolutely hate those things.    My place sits in the middle of flooded rice fields and have a healthy population of them.  I whacked this one recently.  We kill about 2 or 3 a week that are too close to the house for comfort.





That one is darin` you.


----------



## . (Aug 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That one is darin` you.



I've learned they don't like having their picture taken.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> I've learned they don't like having their picture taken.





Nope, they ain`t particular fond of it.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Aug 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, they ain`t particular fond of it.


Geeeezus! Bleeep bleeeep! Did you put a bullet in its mouth after the pic? Dangit Man!


----------



## darkstan (Sep 16, 2013)

Man, just look at the fangs on that Monster! Reminds me of 1 just like it I hooked while bank fishing in Montgomery with a worm hook under his chin attached to a 5.6 foot Eagle Claw spinning rod and a Mitchell 300 reel. I drug him up on hi dry ground and beat his brains out with a hardwood stick then went back to fishing. I was wild in my teens, lol.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 17, 2013)

Man those are some bad looking snakes.

Hoss


----------



## ryano (Sep 17, 2013)

Good riddance


----------



## kevincox (Sep 18, 2013)

I hate those things! Had 1 strike at me back in aug. glad he had just eaten something and his reflexes werea little slow


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

They are a pretty snake though


----------

